# Woven wire fence, how to stretch..



## kramsay

Okay so I am putting up my buck pen "in the woods" lol.. How do I stretch it, I am borrowing a fence stretcher from my neighbor, a kind that you chain to like a 4 wheeler or truck, BUT I can't fit a 4wheeler or truck r anything back their.. how do I pull it tight ?


----------



## StaceyRosado

you tube has some good stuff on that I do believe. A winch and poll is what my friend used.


----------



## fd123

I use a come-along. just strap it to a tree on one end..and hook the other end to the fence stretcher tool then...
crank away!


----------



## MsScamp

Come-along or golden rods either one would do the trick. Come-along gives you a lot more flexibility than golden rods, though. I've often wondered if a person had 2 come-alongs and stapled a 2X4 to the end of the woven wire if he/she could stretch the wire evenly as opposed to having to do it at the top, bottom, and middle. Someday I might have the opportunity to try it and see what happens. :laugh:


----------



## TDG-Farms

A buck will destroy field fencing in 1 to 2 years if you dont have hot wire also to keep them off of it.

You can pull a fence with a come a long. But i like the you tube suggestion.


----------



## kramsay

Thanks every one, but my mom ended up stretching it with a T post and a 2X4 I was amazed at how tight it got.  Still have a lot more to do though lol. The fence stretcher did a good job but there just wasn't enough room to use some type of machine, 4 wheeler, bob cat, ect to pull it with. 

I am not to worried about Bucks destroying it. We have never had a problem with that, and we have had some horrible bucks. I refuse to have any hot wire any where on my property, to many chances for a young child to get hurt.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I haven't been on so you may be done. I agree a tpost or we used a 2x4 with nails on it and bent over to catch each row.


----------



## kramsay

Thanks, the nails is a good idea! 
We have some of it up not all yet lol


----------

